# Simcoe & Columbus combo advice



## technobabble66 (3/9/13)

Hey,
I'm looking at doing an APA using Simcoe & Columbus/CTZ.
My issue is that through a fair bit of research, i've come across suggestions that either Simcoe or Columbus can be great/terrible at 60min bittering, or great/terrible at flameout.

*What's the best use of these 2 in combo? *
*Are there any people out there who have experience with this *specific* combo, or generally with these hops where something turned bad - eg: columbus at 60min is harsh, etc*

I think i was intending Columbus mainly for bittering, Simcoe mainly late in the boil, possibly both at flameout &/or dry-hopped.
Is this reasonable, or should i swap the simcoe & columbus around?
I should mention i'm not a fan of strong/harsh bitterness, though i do like some bitterness to balance & refresh the palate. (~25-35 IBU's maybe).

I know i'm probably asking the obvious, but like i said, i've possibly read too much & now am a bit confused with conflicting info.


----------



## QldKev (3/9/13)

I hope the combo works, I've just done a _Hop Heaven_ with Simcoe, Columbus and Cascade. From the kettle it tasted great.


----------



## brewtas (3/9/13)

I've used both in an APA and it turned out very nicely. Very much tropical fruit kind of aroma and flavour. I haven't had any problems with either as the bittering hop but in a Columbus IPA I brewed I probably only got 35-40% bitterness from the first addition so that might have made a difference.

The pale ale I brewed had an OG of 1.045 and about 35 IBUs. For hops I used:

18g Columbus @ 60 min
25g Simcoe @ 15 min
35g Simcoe @ 0 min
30g Simcoe @ Dry hop
30g Columbus @ Dry hop

Some hops are polarising and you can only learn so much about them by reading. The best thing you can do is give them a go and see how you like it. Single hop beers are a good idea to get a sense of where they work well.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/9/13)

Thanks brewtas (& QldKev)
That's perfect info !
I think the hops schedule I was looking at was similar, bit less Columbus at 60min & add a bit w the simcoe at 15min: I wanted a little dank resin with my tropical fruits. 
Great to hear 2 "all clear"s though. 

Keen to experiment, but I might struggle to get more than 2 more brews down for Xmas (when I intend to b drinking this)


----------



## bradmccoy (4/9/13)

I think Simcoe is good anywhere in the boil or dry. It's usually got high AA so gives a fiar bit of bitterness. Haven't used much Columbus but have read that it's a good pair for Simcoe.


----------

